# Hope Had Puppies!!



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I didn't go to the barn this morning since it was pouring rain. Then I had year book so I got home late, but I eventually made it down to the goats and I heard a cat's cry and saw Hope laying on the floor with four beautiful, squirming, crying pups! I sprinted up the huge hill to my house and got my brother! When we got down there again Hope allowed us to squat beside her just in time to see another baby slide out. I had to move her because when a goat would get close she growled. I didn't want her to bite any of them, just being protective of her pups of course. I put them in the most perfect shed. It's warmer, cleaner, safer, and drier. I gave her food and water and she's doing great.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats exciting!! How many so far? is she done?


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure she's done. She has five. She's a great mother and she'll be spayed after this litter. We just wanted to experiance it once. She lets us look at the babies and touch her. We already have a home for 2-3 of the pups also!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats great all around. Don't be surprised if a couple don't make it. i hear this happends often with litters of puppies


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I know. I already explained it to my little sister


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

don't get me wrong I hope they all live!!!! But that is good you are preparing your sister, it is hard enough on those of us that are older but younger kids take it pretty hard


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh yeah I know. She gets so excited when we have new babies and runs off and tells all her friends, teachers and pretty much everyone in her school. I hate to tell her about deaths and once when a doe aborted last year I didn't have the heart to tell her. She understands though. She takes it better than you think especially if I explain why these things happen.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! Please post piccies =) And enjoy those new precious pups!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that's exciting!! Puppies are so much fun. Congrats!!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

4 girls, 3 boys are the final tally. I had to bring them up to the house because it got much colder than I had expected. I was panicing on what to do but Mom and Dad saved the day when they came in from dinner. We warmed all the babies up and fed them. They are all in a basket beside my bed and Hope is pacing the floor. I'll get up every 2 hours to get them fed and maybe stay home tomorrow. 

Is it okay to feed whole milk to a puppy? We had to bottle feed the weaker ones until they could suck on Hope. Thanks

Pictures will come tomorrow


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say goats mik is alot better for them. You could milk a bit from your does and give it to the pups.


----------

